# SONY SAVA 500 - need remote control



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone-

Someone gifted this home surround sound system to us.

SONY SAVA 500. I have been reading that it is an old-time model, 10 yrs old? Is that going to be a difficult thing for us? Is it still a viable system?

Also, my husband is going to install, do you think it will be too complicated (it's just going into one room)? or should we get someone to install? We have the online manual.

And lastly, we *do not* have the remote control for the system.
Can we get the remote somewhere? If not, do we absolutely need it? Thanks for all your help.:smile: lf


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Another thing - we were given 2 extra speakers. Can we use them too? How and where do we set _them_ up? Thanks in advance


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Just bumping - someone please HELP!


----------

